# s. cali homer needs home!



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi folks,
we got a call from a local city shelter today with this story:
a nice local lady found a pigeon and fed it for a few days. the bird was banded so she took it to a local shelter. the shelter claims that they tried to find the owner via the band (riiiiiiight). after an owner could not be located and because the bird did not appear to be injured or sick they simply released it. well guess what . . . the pigeon flew back to the home of the good sam. who was feeding it (a regular slap-stick comedy right?). and the woman then brought it back to the shelter. 
la animal services says they will hold this pigeon until tomorrow but after that it is probably going to be destroyed. firstimer and i are a bit overwhelmed with our current rescues. can anyone local to los angeles foster this bird while we look for it's owner? if no owner can be found then the bird will need a forever home. 
i don't have pics at this time as i haven't seen the bird yet. no pics are possible until tomorrow. we are really hoping someone will offer to help sight unseen as this will take a lot of pressure off of firstimer and i. 
thanks! 
fallen weeble.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry To Hear About this Birds Wish I Could Help But I Live In VA. If Someone Could Go Get It And Hold Until Mondy I Could Take It In Until A Home Could Be Found. But It Would Need To Be Shippied To Me. I Can Help With The Shipping. I So Hope Someone Close Can Step In To Help.

Jennifer


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

thank you jennifer!
at least we know that if no one local can help that we have your offer! that's fantastic. let's see what happens next okay? obviously not shipping is better than shipping for the bird but shipping is better than being put down . . . 

you rock,
f. weeble


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be willing to take it until a permanent home could be found too. 
Go pick the bird up and between us all, we will figure it out.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks charis!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You know I will take it, Weeble, but somebody up that way has to go ahead and get it out of the shelter and hold it for a couple of days until transport can be arranged. What shelter is this bird in right now? I might be able to get somebody to spring it. Also need the intake ID if you have it.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I can take the bird permanently but do not have the time to retrieve it myself until the weekend. Fallenweeble knows where I live if she had the time to bring it straight here...or I can get it from her Saturday....if that helps, let me know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> I can take the bird permanently but do not have the time to retrieve it myself until the weekend. Fallenweeble knows where I live if she had the time to bring it straight here...or I can get it from her Saturday....if that helps, let me know.


Hi Kippermom and thank you! Please give Weeble a call and let her know that you can provide a home for this bird! I'm sure it can get worked out, but let's not let this bird get killed at the shleter . I don't even know what shelter it's in.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi everyone,
firstimer and i will go and spring the bird tomorrow so don't worry - we won't let them kill it. it is currently at the west la shelter. the dog rescue i volunteer with "a dog's life" has a contact at west valley and they call them when pigeons come in (loooooong story). 
anyway, we will definately get the pijie out and then we can figure out which direction to send him or her in be it terry or kippermom etc. 
thanks for the quick response!
f. weeble


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*update*

the west la shelter pijie has been sprung and is in my pigeon room. he looks great, a very beautiful light and dark grey color with clear eyes. 
as a bonus the shelter threw in a quail (yea, lucky me). 
so everyone is safe and now we shall figure out where everyone will "land" in terms of a forever home yes? 
thanks all, 
f. weeble


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you have the birds, Weeble. Thank you so much for all your efforts in rescuing these shelter birds!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good news. 
You are becoming quite the bird magnet, fallenweeble. 
Welcome to the crowd. I think you are in great company.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Fallenweeble and I have made plans for her to bring this piji to my house Friday...she has been so much help retrieving this bird (and a Quail too I guess)from the shelter and transporting it...lucky bird(s)! I'll post a status on the little fellow once he gets settled in his quarantine cage.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Love To Hear HAPPY endings. Glad The Pigeon Has Found A Home. 

Jennifer


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Good job on getting the pigeon. Does the homer actually have a band? If so are you going to try to locate the owner before finding a new home for it? The owner may be missing it. Tanya


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*update*

the owner has made contact and does indeed want his bird back. arrangements are being made to get the bird safely back home.
thank you to everyone who helped with this rescue/return. 
f. weeble
p.s. with all the other info they squeeze on that band i wish they'd put a telly number!!!! would streamline the process quite a bit.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update, FW! The owner seemed to be quite a nice fellow when I talked to him this morning. I'm glad things are going to work out for this one to get back home.

In the case of this bird which is an AU bird, you would first go here: http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php, then click on the most current year, search for the club code, and voila, there is the listing for the club and the band secretary's contact information. In the case of this bird, the owner has personalized bands .. ie .. he has his own club listing.

Banded pigeons can always be reported on 911 Pigeon Alert or here on Pigeon-Talk, and we'll always do our best to locate the owner and to get the bird safely back home whenever that is possible.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

You guys still do not cease to amaze me!!!
May God Bless, Bless And Bless you more for all that great intervention!
You guys remind me of me with my 3 canines and 10 rabbits!!! The stories about these guys is unbelievable and caused my family to consider getting me to a mental hospital!!! I mean I missed work, sleep, and drove for miles and even paid over $2,000. dollars just to get all these guys out of the hands of maniacs that were abusing them!
Coco's rescue, including the vet bills as well as the 'wonderful' doctor at the all night Animal Hospital who was all to eager to put Coco down, was a piece a cake compared to the hell I went through getting my gang to my home safe and sound.
I'm praying blessings upon all of you this night and always as well as sending handshakes, hugs and pats on your backs!!!

Well done, good and faithful servants of God's Beloved Creatures and 
again, I say WELL DONE!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great job guys and gals, as usual.  What happened to the quail? Is it a button or coturnix? (Buttons are golf balls with feathers, coturnix or "pharoah" are more tennis ball sized with feathers lol).


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi mary jane!
i think the quail is more like the second "tennis ball" sort. this little bird is going to terry's on sunday when i deliver the pijies. terry has a friend who has a little group of quail so that is where he or she will "land" when all is said and done. it is the cutest little thing but what a sound that bird can make! it gives my flock of conures a run for their money and they are darn loud. i can imagine a flock of 'em could really make some noise. 
anywhoo, happy endings for all of the birdies, yea!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Yeah .. Quail Sounds ..*

Pretty amazing, huh? Who would have thought that quail could make such sounds or be such wild and crazy little birds ??

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

fallenweeble said:


> hi mary jane!
> i think the quail is more like the second "tennis ball" sort. this little bird is going to terry's on sunday when i deliver the pijies. terry has a friend who has a little group of quail so that is where he or she will "land" when all is said and done. it is the cutest little thing but what a sound that bird can make! it gives my flock of conures a run for their money and they are darn loud. i can imagine a flock of 'em could really make some noise.
> anywhoo, happy endings for all of the birdies, yea!


LOL yes, we had coturnix quail and our loudest guy was named Burt Bacherach, as he hollered "Burt BACHarach! Burt BACHarach!" (or that's what it sounded like) all day long. Such a loud, loud crow for these little fellows! I really miss having them and hope to have some more in the near future if I come across any needing homes locally. They are delightful little birds and have the funniest personalities, each one different of course.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Weeble's quail arrived here this afternoon and is happily settled in with another quail that I got last night. Mine was cat caught but not badly injured .. Weeble's is a real looker of a quail and the two of them seem to be happy campers at the moment. They will be going out to Bart's with the next Norco run.

Terry


----------

